# Смещение дистального копчикового позвонка



## Ольга Проскорякова (16 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте! Неделю назад получила травму копчика (упала на него). Результаты томографии следующие: в костном окне определяется смещение дистального копчикового позвонка справа и отклонение его несколько кзади. Не исключается подвывих дистального копчикового позвонка. Сейчас пью обезболивающие и использую мазь. Сидеть не могу, ужасно болит. Чем опасно это, что делать, к каким врачам обращаться? Спасибо!


----------

